# How to produce music that sounds like Justice



## alexballmusic (Jan 10, 2019)

Hey,

I had a crack at producing music that sounds like Justice. There's creative sampling, editing, synthesis, mixing and composition.

It's all demo'd in Cubase, but the principles are universal.

Hope it's of use.


----------



## BenG (Jan 10, 2019)

Cool video, Alex! Used to be a big fan of Justice and think you did a great job


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Jan 10, 2019)

*Just a sweet idea*


----------



## Kony (Jan 10, 2019)

Another great vid - thanks Alex!


----------



## alexballmusic (Jan 10, 2019)

Paul Grymaud said:


> *Just a sweet idea*



Time scales? I'm confused.


----------



## ka00 (Jan 10, 2019)

alexballmusic said:


> Time scales? I'm confused.



The scales of justice?


----------



## alexballmusic (Jan 10, 2019)

ka00 said:


> The scales of justice?



If it weren't for the metronome...


----------

